# Best choise for start



## saulyx (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey guys, ok first of all, i wouldn't say that i'm complete newbie. I did read forums for a bit and watched tutorials etc. So what im thinking is that i need good printer for ironall dark and ironall(ish) printing, i know that i need heat press but at the moment i'm thinking that i will need new printer, but ever since i got my first printer, i never had to consider so many factors. Things that the printer has to do are


Do the printing onto ironall paper etc(can't remember how you call it), as much as i understand thats with pigment ink.
Be able to print DVD covers cheap(is that actually cheaper if i use bulk ink system but the ink will be pigment? ) Because at the moment i use HP Deskjet F4180 and cartridges cost like 36 pounds, the whole printer with cartridges cost 39 pounds(lol) and i can't do many prints with the cartridges as they last not long.
Print onto CDs, i have seen that happening but i don't know what printer shall be used for that. Because the C88+ i think, the pages go in an angle, don't it have to be in same position, because the CD won't bend....
Anyone got any ideas? I want to print multi color pictures onto t-shirt so i think that's the best choice, am i wrong?


Thanks!
-Saulius


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Saulius! Welcome! 

Printing with a CIS (bulk ink system) costs about 1/5 or so of the cost of printing with standard cartridges, so it's definitely worth it to purchase one of those systems!

For a printer, you'll prolly want to buy an Epson 1400 or 1800 (I'm not sure what the numbers are in the UK, but those are the American models). I believe both of those will print directly on CD's.

The other benefit to getting a larger printer like those is that you can print larger images on your shirts. 8.5x11 (or A4) can be pretty limiting. I use 11x17 (aprox A3) now, and I wouldn't want to go back.

That said, there are A4 Epson printers that will print directly on CD's. You can look on Epson's website for those.

IronAll Dark is the best opaque transfer paper available right now, but I'm not sure where you'd get it in the UK.

For lights, Jet-Pro SofStretch is the latest and greatest paper. Again, I'm not sure where you'd get that in the UK.

Another thing you MIGHT want to consider with inkjet transfers for t-shirts is a vinyl cutter taht will cut around your design so you don't need to hand-trim them. That can come later, tho. 

Good luck, and welcome again!


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

welcome to forums Saulyx  have you thought about Laser printer's? i moved from inkjet to laser and not looked back, if you are getting a new printer take a look at the aser printer's i Use an OKI 5600 if you live in UK I just went to their site and looked it up, I tried diff paper's but found Duracotton the best so far but they have to be sent from Canada or USA so postage makes it a little expensive,how ever I got my new press from Targets and they sent me some nice paper which although i have used a lot of them on Tote bags, I am doing some tests on my Tees which i will post tomorrow, they r in the wash as i speak  I get my DK T/P from coastal (also in USA) but they have an ajent here in UK called Spaarks.  hope this gives u something else to think about


----------



## saulyx (Feb 10, 2008)

Chani and deniseg, thanks so much for information, will laser printer do same as inkjet would? so i can print images onto like ironall dark? and it wont wash off? 

By the way - vynil would give me only one color, so it's not good choice for me - i think


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't have any experience with laser printing, so Denise would need to answer that question. I thought IronAll was just for inkjet printers, tho...

When I mentioned a vinyl cutter, I meant cutting around your inkjet transfers so you don't have a big polymer window around your design. But as I said, that can come later. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t38240.html

Good luck!


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

yes same as inkjet, but u will need different paper,if u read up on post's here u will find that it's a split camp on whether inkjet or laser is best I think its a personal choice  i went with laser as i like the Duracotton t/p and also i do not have room to put the CIS with a inkjet printer.I have an inkjet Epson but it was to expensive to use  so as i had to get another printer i went with laser it's a lot cheaper then the 1 i was using


----------



## saulyx (Feb 10, 2008)

Epson 1400 is 300 pounds, anyone can point me to bulk ink system for it? Or would there we better choice for me?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

The 1400 comes with Claria ink, that is a dye based ink, so don't install it, you'll only have to purge it. Get the printer and buy a bulk system with pigment ink for it. Steer clear from the ones on Ebay, they are usually junk. 

It is sometimes best to get both the ink and system from the same suppliers as buying them seperate could land you with compatiblity issues. The ink and system must be able to work with each other.

There are preferred vendors on the left side here, some offer discounts to members, and you can find that under view offers.

There are a few suppliers folks have liked, including 

alpha supply:Heat transfer paper, tutorials and heat presses to start a business
Continuous Flow System for Epson Stylus Photo 1400 - Inksupply.com
http://www.inkjetfly.com/product_info.php?cPath=144_99_129&products_id=127
http://www.superjetusa.com/


Once you price around to these and a few more you might find, you can locate your best deal. Just remember, the print heads for dye based printers tend to be smaller than those intended for pigment, so you may run into a spot of issue here or there. Once you decide on a system, why not do another search on your printer model and that ink system, to find reviews of other users. Some inks work better than others in the same printer. Best regards, and I hope this helps!


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

You could go with the Epson 1800, which is already pigment based and bypass any potential problems with the 1400's dye/pigment compatibility problems...

Melisa


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Very well said, Kelly and Melissa! 

Yes, there may be compatability issues with pigment inks in dye printers, so you'll definitely want to try to find reviews from people who have been using a particular system for a while. 

I got very lucky on my CIS for my Canon printer. Seems to be doing well so far!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

angelicendeavors said:


> You could go with the Epson 1800, which is already pigment based and bypass any potential problems with the 1400's dye/pigment compatibility problems...
> 
> Melisa


 

I agree, and it is only about $100 more, only drawback is 2 more inks, from 6 to 8, but if ya want DVD printing, you have to choose from those that can do that. 

Another printer is the R800, is priced in-between the 1400 and 1800.

The R800 and 1800 both can accept roll paper, which is good for if JetPro becomes available on rolls.
These two are on sale right now at epson.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I could go and see for myself, but what size will the R800 print? Might be a good option!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

deniseg said:


> yes same as inkjet, but u will need different paper,if u read up on post's here u will find that it's a split camp on whether inkjet or laser is best I think its a personal choice


Hi Denise,

Many times I have read opinions of folks I highly respect say that they regard laser transfers as higher quality than heat transfer papers, excluding dye sub, which is higher than both. Reading various posts has convinced me to the point I am looking at laser as an alternative to inkjet for my own use. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Chani said:


> I could go and see for myself, but what size will the R800 print? Might be a good option!


 
I don't think it would be good for you, Chani, because you like the 11x17 prints.

The OP didn't ask for that size, just a printer he could print good prints with and one that does the DVD's, so this may be a very good option if these sizes are acceptable to him/her.

Here's the sizes:
*Paper Sizes*

4"x 6", 5" x 7", 8" x 10", A4 (8.3" x 11.7), letter (8.5" x 11"), legal (8.5" x 14"), panoramic (8.3" x 23.4"), user definable, plus 4" and 8.3" wide panoramic roll papers
Alot of folks do well with the c88 and c120, but this printer opens up even wider range of sizes and offers the DVD direct printing which is very nice.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, I'd like a printer that would print directly to DVD's, too. That has to be a very nice feature!

And you're right, there are a LOT of people using C88+'s for transfer work.  Nothing wrong with that at all.  I just personally like to do larger designs. 

It would be nice to be able to print off of rolls, too!


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Chani said:


> Yeah, I'd like a printer that would print directly to DVD's, too. That has to be a very nice feature!
> 
> And you're right, there are a LOT of people using C88+'s for transfer work.  Nothing wrong with that at all.  I just personally like to do larger designs.
> 
> It would be nice to be able to print off of rolls, too!


*man it would be nice to print to dvd. i managed to do some larger designs than 8.5 x 11 for my mayoral election shirts  ... i just made a couple transfers and pressed them at the same time. *


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Chani said:


> I'd like a printer that would print directly to DVD's, too. That has to be a very nice feature! It would be nice to be able to print off of rolls, too!


 
Yeah, it's just a nice kind of versatile printer and is on sale now for $350'ish. The 1800 has the same features plus the big sizes, too, and that's $399 on epson with the rebate. But when the 800 goes off sale, it'll be back to $399, then I'd pick the 1800 for the same price.

But if it's out on the market for a good price, the r800 is definitely a nice printer to consider. I am got involved in this thread b/c I was able to research a bit more about the specific features of the printers, and I do look every Sunday morning through the flyers. I now have a bigger list of printers to scan for!


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Kelly, I think it's great that you're considering using laser printer. I have also thought about that -- simply for the lack of weeding. There seems to be a real _*nuance*_ to using both Duracotton and ImageClip and getting them to work flawlessly everytime. I think Infortune is probably the best person to speak to about this...

The only thing that keeps me from moving in the laser direction, and more toward the cutter/JPSS direction is the lack of resolution of the photos... we have many different types of laser printers here at work including the OKI, HP, etc., and I have to say that you lose A LOT of the quality on photos. However, the photo that Infortune showed me of an angel baby certainly looked good.. I happen to know this because I've used almost all of them with Angelica's birthday designs that I've been doing since she was 1. In addition, I know a lot of members were having color and photo problems with the OKI 5500. 

I KNOW you're excellent with doing your research, and will find the perfect laser printer for your work, but just thought I'd mention it, especially since your work is a lot like mine -- photo based. Maybe you could take a design with you to the store and do a test print before paying?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Kelly, I think it's great that you're considering using laser printer. I have also thought about that -- simply for the lack of weeding. There seems to be a real _*nuance*_ to using both Duracotton and ImageClip and getting them to work flawlessly everytime. I think Infortune is probably the best person to speak to about this...
> 
> The only thing that keeps me from moving in the laser direction, and more toward the cutter/JPSS direction is the lack of resolution of the photos... we have many different types of laser printers here at work including the OKI, HP, etc., and I have to say that you lose A LOT of the quality on photos. However, the photo that Infortune showed me of an angel baby certainly looked good.. I happen to know this because I've used almost all of them with Angelica's birthday designs that I've been doing since she was 1. In addition, I know a lot of members were having color and photo problems with the OKI 5500.
> 
> I KNOW you're excellent with doing your research, and will find the perfect laser printer for your work, but just thought I'd mention it, especially since your work is a lot like mine -- photo based. Maybe you could take a design with you to the store and do a test print before paying?


In additional to Luis, I would go find Deniseg and Charles as well, and search the threads. You know me very well, I'd do all of my research, pros and cons before switching to anything else besides inkjet. I'm fine where I am at, so I am lucky in the fact that what I do now is a perfect fit. Thanks for the post tho, and I am aware of the duller print. Deniseg said she used to do inkjet and moved to laser and would never look back. Things like that get me curious as to why, then I try to figure out if i can live with the pitfalls they bring up to get the benefits they apparently are loving. But I read the window transfers with laser. I was hoping for 'weed free' too. What are you thinking of switching to: laser and cutter?

We'll see, if I branch out or move, you'll certainly know about it.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

As fore inkjet printers, Epson used to have one for $99 that would print directly to DVD's. I haven't looked in the last four years or so, so I don't know if there's one in that price range that will still print on DVD's, but I somehow doubt it. 

I considered laser printers, to. But then I decided that I just wasn't going to use digital transfers at all.

Then came JPSS...and I already had a printer that would print it, so I thought, what the heck. I'm so happy I did! 

I'm also very happy that JPSS is a 2-ply paper, so I have my choice of cutting all the way through the transfer and its backer, or just the transfer itself. I think I'll just cut the polymer from now on (unlike in my JPSS plotter test thread).


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Chani said:


> As fore inkjet printers, Epson used to have one for $99 that would print directly to DVD's. I haven't looked in the last four years or so, so I don't know if there's one in that price range that will still print on DVD's, but I somehow doubt it.


That would be sweet. That does sound like a four year ago price though.



> I considered laser printers, to. But then I decided that I just wasn't going to use digital transfers at all.
> 
> Then came JPSS...and I already had a printer that would print it, so I thought, what the heck. I'm so happy I did!


I smiled when I read part one, and laughed at part 2!



> I'm also very happy that JPSS is a 2-ply paper, so I have my choice of cutting all the way through the transfer and its backer, or just the transfer itself. I think I'll just cut the polymer from now on (unlike in my JPSS plotter test thread).


Did you try this? I was in the thread when you thought of this idea. How did that go, and did you update the plotter thread, just curious b/c I know you were going to give this a go.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

No, this is my next test that I'm trying to get done. Well, sort of. I did cut and print another one of the same design as in the JPSS plotter thread. I cut just the poly, and pressed it that way. That's the one that's at my dad's house right now. Funny, I asked my dad to wash it as often as he could, but I actually gave that shirt to my mom (she's has a Doctorate in Education as a math teacher, so has taken a LOT of statistics classes.  ), but my dad didn't realize that and throws it directly into the dirty laundry bin again when he takes it out of the wash, so she hasn't been able to wear that shirt yet!


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

i would like to say i do a lot of photo's for my tees as my hubby takes the racing bike pics and we put the photo onto the tee the laser printer prints out a beter pic on the trans paper then the epson did,however that may have been the different paper i don't know,but i do know we have washed and washed the duracotton 1 and the epson 1 and so far the duracotton 1 is still much better pic.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I have red that Oki C8800 has the best photo print quality. It is an 11X17 printer and a bit pricey even with factory and online store rebate. I am happy with my Oki C5200Ne. I always use this as rule when printing a photo on a garment "Resolution becomes irrelevant since the surface of the fabric is not meant for high res image. As long as the image is not pixelated or blurry it will be good enough". Now when it comes to sublimation on hard goods like mug, tile, wood ..etc then resolution matters.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

deniseg said:


> i would like to say i do a lot of photo's for my tees as my hubby takes the racing bike pics and we put the photo onto the tee the laser printer prints out a beter pic on the trans paper then the epson did,however that may have been the different paper i don't know,but i do know we have washed and washed the duracotton 1 and the epson 1 and so far the duracotton 1 is still much better pic.


Yeah, you are here. I thought I remember you saying this, thank you for saying it again. What are some of the limitations you have with this process and does the window transfer? Thanks!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

lnfortun said:


> I have red that Oki C8800 has the best photo print quality. It is an 11X17 printer and a bit pricey even with factory and online store rebate. I am happy with my Oki C5200Ne. I always use this as rule when printing a photo on a garment "Resolution becomes irrelevant since the surface of the fabric is not meant for high res image. As long as the image is not pixelated or blurry it will be good enough". Now when it comes to sublimation on hard goods like mug, tile, wood ..etc then resolution matters.


Luis, I am glad you are here too. Alot of times you and Denise end up in the same thread helping with laser info, I just noticed and I have to say guys, it's kind of cute. Okay, questions, what is the lowest level printer you would recommend? What papers are you using and what are the limitations you find with this? Lou says the same thing about details being lost on substrates. I've also had a slightly pixelated image look fine on cotton. Thanks so much!


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

this is a photo that i put onto a tote bag its a lot better in reality but my camera is not the best, but u can see the expression on the rider's face as he jumps a bridge (well i know it doesn't show that but thats what he's doing) my husband took the photo just outside our house, he make up the calender's and even he says he like how the laser printer prints (he has a Canon printer) between us we have 3 diff printer so can see the difference in the col printing,Epson,Canon and OKI.
 when he gets home from work I acn print same pic with the 3 diff pics if u would like to see the diff  he has a better camera but i will not touch it hehe  oh! bother i thought they would say which was which  ok 1st one is just on the transfer paper 2 is on tote bag


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

deniseg said:


> this is a photo that i put onto a tote bag its a lot better in reality but my camera is not the best, but u can see the expression on the rider's face as he jumps a bridge (well i know it doesn't show that but thats what he's doing) my husband took the photo just outside our house, he make up the calender's and even he says he like how the laser printer prints (he has a Canon printer) between us we have 3 diff printer so can see the difference in the col printing,Epson,Canon and OKI.
> when he gets home from work I acn print same pic with the 3 diff pics if u would like to see the diff  he has a better camera but i will not touch it hehe  oh! bother i thought they would say which was which  ok 1st one is just on the transfer paper 2 is on tote bag


This is great, Denise, thank you. No bother with the others, this is a great visual of how it looks, and I appreciate you sharing. I am left with a question, tho, do you live on a race track? How is this outside of your house?


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

yep we live right on the race track  the roads close 3 days for 2 wks a yr all day thats when the race is on in June and Sept and 6 evenings for practices from 6pm till 7.30pm, just to the rt of us is a bridge called Ballaugh Bridge and as it's a hump bridge when they "hit it" it makes the bike go up in the air if they r going fast,the road race is about 32 miles long over mountains through towns and villages  the lap record was broken last yr by the rider in the tee i have posted doing my tests on and he did 130.46 mph I am just glad they stoped the early morning practice as that was 6am and it's not nice to be woken up with noisy bikes going past your window  hehe


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW! Neat. And how lucky you do what you do! Business comes right to your front door, granted it's flying by in the air at 100 mph, but that is an awesome story, I have to say, I'm glad to have heard it. Thanks again for the posts, Denise.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

deniseg said:


> yep we live right on the race track  the roads close 3 days for 2 wks a yr all day thats when the race is on in June and Sept and 6 evenings for practices from 6pm till 7.30pm, just to the rt of us is a bridge called Ballaugh Bridge and as it's a hump bridge when they "hit it" it makes the bike go up in the air if they r going fast,the road race is about 32 miles long over mountains through towns and villages  the lap record was broken last yr by the rider in the tee i have posted doing my tests on and he did 130.46 mph I am just glad they stoped the early morning practice as that was 6am and it's not nice to be woken up with noisy bikes going past your window  hehe


*wow denise interesting story  ... i can say your the first person i have ever heard of living that close to a track. very cool though, thanks for sharing *


----------



## bakerteamco (Feb 20, 2008)

As far as printing to DVD with an Epson there are some things you need to be careful with. Mostly it is the media you choose. They have to be inkjet printable disks and most of them are horrible. They will print beautifully and with most media all the way down to the hub. The downside is almost every finger print will showup and if you run your finger nail across it it leaves a huge line. Also don't think about touching them if it is humid or if you are sweaty, it will run all over the place. The solution is a product by Memorex called, "Aqua Guard" It wont scratch, smear, or scuff. It prints HD quality pictures straight onto the disk. 









Larry


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey, thanks for posting that! I've always wondered about the quality of printable CD's and DVD's.

I did go out an buy a LightScribe DVD burner a while back. It's okay, but the images are just a little fuzzy and faint.  Oh, well. It was pretty cheap.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

Just to let you know its not a race track its a normal rd it only becomes a race track when the races are on and they shut the roads  sorry if u misunderstood


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

there is some kind of spray to protect the printed cd's and dvds.
don't remember the name right now..


----------



## saulyx (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey all, i didn't forget this thread as most of you thout, but well i was very busy in past weeks, and when reading it i got a bit confused, what is best to get a nice picture onto shirt(multi color) 

1. Heat transfers(print with pigment ink, probably with the epson 1400 or 1800 onto transfer paper, then cut the edges, heat pres it - done, am i right? )

or

2. laser transfer (no idea how it's done) 

really looking for help guys as im still quite confused, is there a better choice of printer if i want to do it cheaper/better/easier but remove the dvd/cd printing function and if so, what should i choose, what csi? Thanks so much for every word that you write here!


----------



## bakerteamco (Feb 20, 2008)

I find pigment ink with an inkjet printer works best. Paper is a huge part of it. I would say for Darks go with coastal business blue lined transfer sheets. Also Epson printers print great to cd/dvd, but make sure you get it with aquaguard.

Thank you,

Larry




saulyx said:


> Hey all, i didn't forget this thread as most of you thout, but well i was very busy in past weeks, and when reading it i got a bit confused, what is best to get a nice picture onto shirt(multi color)
> 
> 1. Heat transfers(print with pigment ink, probably with the epson 1400 or 1800 onto transfer paper, then cut the edges, heat pres it - done, am i right? )
> 
> ...


----------



## saulyx (Feb 10, 2008)

Whats the aquaguard? And any suggestion for heatrpess/everything else supplier in uk? had look on few websites, but not much there...


----------



## bakerteamco (Feb 20, 2008)

Aquaguard is explained above. It is a disk by Memorex. Basically it prevents smearing or scratching to the printable surface of the disc. As far as Heat Presses go I would go with atl east a 15x15. The clamshell models are pretty convenient but it really personal preference. As far as brands, I don't know what is available in the UK.

Thank you,

Larry


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

saulyx said:


> Hey all, i didn't forget this thread as most of you thout, but well i was very busy in past weeks, and when reading it i got a bit confused, what is best to get a nice picture onto shirt(multi color)
> 
> 1. Heat transfers(print with pigment ink, probably with the epson 1400 or 1800 onto transfer paper, then cut the edges, heat pres it - done, am i right? )
> 
> ...


I went with laser printer called OKI 5600 and found it to be cheaper then my Ink jet, i use Duracotton HT paper from Canada, and for dks i use Laser Opaque 1 from coastal Via Spaark for uk.
I got a auto opening clam press from Targets they give really good service they do do cheaper 1's then the 1 i chose, i went with this 1 as i have a bad shoulder and couldn't open the normal 1's 
hope this helps with the laser side of things


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Denise,
Great pictures, I was planning to buy the oki 5700 now I,m not so sure, maybe the 5600 would be a just as good.

I still think that the TT race is the craziest race in the world.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

ino said:


> Hi Denise,
> Great pictures, I was planning to buy the oki 5700 now I,m not so sure, maybe the 5600 would be a just as good.
> 
> I still think that the TT race is the craziest race in the world.


 if the 5700 is the A3 go with that it was the only thing i regret not getting was the A3 so i could do bigger prints


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

bakerteamco said:


> As far as printing to DVD with an Epson there are some things you need to be careful with. Mostly it is the media you choose. They have to be inkjet printable disks and most of them are horrible. They will print beautifully and with most media all the way down to the hub. The downside is almost every finger print will showup and if you run your finger nail across it it leaves a huge line. Also don't think about touching them if it is humid or if you are sweaty, it will run all over the place. The solution is a product by Memorex called, "Aqua Guard" It wont scratch, smear, or scuff. It prints HD quality pictures straight onto the disk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Larry,

Just a quick question, for the Epson's that use pigment ink, is there a water smearing problem with them as well? 

Is it a scratching problem? If it is just scratching off, what do you mean that this dvd will not do that?

I know something like changing the dvd can make a huge difference. I am just wondering more about the details. Thanks so much.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

The oki 5700 is similar to the 5600, the only differance is that its a postscript level 3 machine and approx 70 pounds more expensive.


----------



## bakerteamco (Feb 20, 2008)

Well I have found that only the DYe based ink comes with the DVD printing system. It is infact a scratching, smearing, and scuffing problem unless you get a waterproof disk. I have used many and aquaguard is the only one I have found to work.

Thank you,

Larry




Girlzndollz said:


> Hi Larry,
> 
> Just a quick question, for the Epson's that use pigment ink, is there a water smearing problem with them as well?
> 
> ...


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Larry!

I didn't realize the printers capable of printing DVD's were all using dye ink.

I guess I was more curious if you or anyone else had converted the ink over to a pigment ink, and if the ink still ran because the pigment ink is water resistant. Okay, well thanks so much either way. Have a nice day...


----------



## bakerteamco (Feb 20, 2008)

Have not tried it yet, most to do with the fact that the rx595 requires 7 cartridges and most pigment based requires 4. If epson has an empty slot it freaks and it wont let you print.

Thank you,

Larry



Girlzndollz said:


> Thanks, Larry!
> 
> I didn't realize the printers capable of printing DVD's were all using dye ink.
> 
> I guess I was more curious if you or anyone else had converted the ink over to a pigment ink, and if the ink still ran because the pigment ink is water resistant. Okay, well thanks so much either way. Have a nice day...


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> The 1400 comes with Claria ink, that is a dye based ink, so don't install it, you'll only have to purge it.


This is just an update to my own post. Since this post was made, Claria ink has shown to be a durable ink with certain papers in tests folks have done.

The thread to see results so you can decide for yourself on the Claria ink is here. These are early tests, but have gone well for others, so if you would really, really like to use the Claria ink if you have that kind of printer... doing your own test would not be worthless, it might show that Claria will work with your paper of choice. 


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t46050.html#post272807


----------

